
Filesharing done differently - thebrainnetwork
https://www.dropbox.com/s/aicaa680l1mmw5x/The%20BRAIN%20network.pdf?dl=1
======
thebrainnetwork
This a a proposal to form a new decentralised filesharing network. One that is
easy to use and protects the identity. At best, it will give you anonymity.
And in the worst case, it will give you plausible deniability.

This will probably raise some scepsis, I know. But so far I've got positive
reactions to this idea. So, please, take your time to read it and think about
it. Maybe even discuss it or see if a proof-of-concept is possible.

I've posted an earlier draft of this proposal before, but it didn't really get
picked up. I did get some usefull feedback, though. So, I went back to the
drawing board and this is the result.

I hope you enjoy the read and that it will be inspiring.

~~~
brudgers
A link to a webpage rather than a raw PDF download would probably improve
readability and not trigger concerns over the trustworthyness of the file when
opened.

~~~
thebrainnetwork
You are absolutely right. I was a bit concerned about this myself. But I
didn't have any options available to host an anonymous html-page (I prefer not
to link my own name to this, since it could potentially make me a target of
some powerfull people...) So, I opted for the PDF-in-Dropbox solution instead.

Perhaps I should repost it in the near future. But this time make it a HTML-
page, as you suggest.

